
Show HN: A game using $P Recognizer algorithm - valequenta
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/drawizard/id1193064154
======
valequenta
Game link: Play store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devecigame...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devecigames.wizard)

iTunes:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/drawizard/id1193064154](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/drawizard/id1193064154)

Details of the algorithm
[http://depts.washington.edu/madlab/proj/dollar/pdollar.html](http://depts.washington.edu/madlab/proj/dollar/pdollar.html)

